# EUP Munuscong walleye Jamboree outing~



## Eastern Yooper (Nov 12, 2000)

I know its short notice and one hell of along ways for most of you, but thought I'd post this just the same.....

This Saturday, myself and another fellow will be fishing Munuscong, and wanted to invite anyone else that might be interested.

Will be leaving from Dan's Resort about 10:00 a.m. or so and fishing until dark.

I haven't fished yet this year, so cannot give a fish report. I do know there is plenty of ice, and a ton of snow piled on top of it. There is a treeline from Dan's and hopefully someone will plow it so folks can drive. Otherwise, it might be a mess without snowmobiles.

This Fri-Sat-Sun is also the Soo Area Sportsman's Club annual Walleye Jamboree on the Bay. More details on that here:
http://www.sooeveningnews.com/articles/2004/01/28/news/news01.txt


----------



## whitedog (May 11, 2003)

hey ey a friend of mine came cat hunting yesterday with me said wednessday they went out to fish and get ready to the walleye derby they cault 5 walleye all under 15 inches and one big perch said the perch was bigger then 3 of the walleye they was in shallow waters the winning fish will come from the dumping grounds or deeper out off moon island i would guess around 9.6 pounds will win it have fun ill be chaseing a cat some where i gave up on that bay years ago


----------

